# Best books from the ASF bookshop



## vicb (17 January 2007)

The ASF bookshop has a rather large number of books and software programs specifically for day trading.  Has anybody read/used any of these?  If so, any recommendations/opinions?
Thanks


----------



## coyotte (18 January 2007)

imo most of the US books on Day Trading are just not applicable here.

Guppy's "Snapshot Trading" sets the Aussie scene.

Barry Rudd's "Stock Patterns for Day Trading" US -- is packed with charts and is a how to book --- some is applicable here.

If you use CFDs, they will provide the "live charting platform" -- but no market depth.

Interesting site --"swing-trader-stocks.com" -- worth digging around in.

Contrary to what most authors say "wait till the market settles --any thing from 10 min to 1 hr" -- I have found that IF you got the day's movement right, you have to open a position as soon as possible.  --- it can be all over by 10.30 /11.00 --- if caught in a range, you can usually bail out at lunch otherwise 3.30 to 4.00.

But in the Oz market I feel you have to develop your own method/plan. We simply do not have the ongoing volume and range.


Cheers


----------



## vicb (18 January 2007)

Thanks for the info Coyotte.
Will check out the site.
I am trying to change my trading pattern from long/medium trades to short trades.
I do not have live feed at the moment and it is something which I will need.
I use etrade at the moment.
Thanks


----------



## bingk6 (18 January 2007)

vicb said:
			
		

> I do not have live feed at the moment and it is something which I will need.
> I use etrade at the moment.
> Thanks




Etrade does provide 20min delay intraday data (down to 1min intervals) and its free. You can access it via interactive charts. Should be sufficient for all but the most professional traders.


----------



## coyotte (18 January 2007)

If you're simply talking about shorter term trading, then thats a different kettle of fish.

3-10 days is far more suitable for the Aussie market.

Guppy's cd set "Precision Pattern Trading"

Most of Guppy's material is slanted towards the short term.

Guppy's  "Trend Trading"  would be the longest at 1 month.

You don't need a live feed though as Guppys entries and exits are based on the close -- or in the case of target trading a premarket order for buy/sell at predetermined prices.


Cheers


----------

